# I just got deactivated in NextDoor



## debodun (Jan 13, 2022)

When I tried to change my address, it asked for a verification code. That can only be sent by cell phone text or to a physical address (they don't accept post office boxes as a legit address) and I only get mail at the post office.


----------



## RFW (Jan 13, 2022)

Can't your phone receive SMS?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2022)

No, I only have a land-line service.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I tried to change my address, it asked for a verification code. That can only be sent by cell phone text or to a physical address (they don't accept post office boxes as a legit address) and I only get mail at the post office.


why can't you get post to your address ?


----------



## Remy (Jan 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> No, I only have a land-line service.


Deb, I'd get a cell phone. As a single woman, you should have one. My service stops soon as I cancelled it (because my crappy little flip phone was becoming obsolete) and I'm going to go with Consumer Cellular. I rarely used my phone but for about 26 dollars a month, it's good peace of mind and came in handy a few times.


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't remember it being this complicated when I first signed up.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)

Once upon a time, all you had to do was fill out a Change of Address card at the Post Office.
I don't see why one requires a cellphone to do this.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Once upon a time, all you had to do was fill out a Change of Address card at the Post Office.
> I don't see why one requires a cellphone to do this.


No this is for  the 'nextdoor'' app... to become a member of your neighbourhood "Nextdoor'' app..  you have to give a phone number or an address to prove you do actually live in the area.. they send a code on a  postcard to your home address  and or to your phone... with that code you activate your account...


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Why is it so important to get mail at the Post Office?  
...   It seems a mailbox at your house would be so much easier for everything,  and you wouldn't  have to pay rent for  a box.


I always thought NextDoor  was about neighborhood activity,  and things happening on the streets in the neighborhood.   
That's what we have here anyway.

A post office box  "address"  doesn't  really fit in with  the description of that program.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't remember it being this complicated when I first signed up.


Internet use has become more complicated,  2 factor authentication is being forced down user's throats, no opting out.   

I understand that 2FA is a necessity with everyone's data being compromised, but it's a pain-in-the-a**. 

 Encryption is a good measure, too bad corporations & government agencies didn't want to spend the effort to encrypt their databases.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 13, 2022)

Deb,
You might want to look into Tracfone. It is a pay as you go plan, and is very inexpensive. They also have reasonably priced smartphones. My wife just got one for $50 that works great. Not everybody needs a $1000 iPhone.

https://www.tracfone.com/home


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 13, 2022)

Get a Google voice number. It’s free and you can send and receive text messages.

Or choose one of these other options - *https://www.raymond.cc/blog/top-10-sites-receive-sms-online-without-phone/*


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 13, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Why is it so important to get mail at the Post Office?
> ...   It seems a mailbox at your house would be so much easier for everything,  and you wouldn't  have to pay rent for  a box.
> 
> 
> ...


Where I live there is only box delivery available which is provided free by the post awful.  The only other option would be to to get rural carrier delivery forfeiting the box, but for me, it's literally as far to go where  a box would be set up as going to the post office with none of the security.  If a person in town does that  the box will only be set up on the carrier's current travel route, not at their home.  The only exceptions would be for medical hardship, but I don't know if they still do that, and that takes months to get.  Most of the small towns around here that still have a post office are like that. 

I'd guess NextDoor won't use a PO box address is because you can get a box and not rent, own, or inhabit property in that community.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Internet use has become more complicated,  2 factor authentication is being forced down user's throats, no opting out.
> 
> I understand that 2FA is a necessity with everyone's data being compromised, but it's a pain-in-the-a**.
> 
> Encryption is a good measure, too bad corporations & government agencies didn't want to spend the effort to encrypt their databases.


I always opt-out. Sometimes I can only do that by clicking on "Remind me later", which is always in tiny print down at the bottom, so with those it's just a matter of time, I suppose. But I've seen articles arguing that the 2-auth system is fraught with security issues - if that don't beat all - and some sites that had it (banks online, mostly) have stopped using it.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 13, 2022)

Deb,  If you are in a situation where you are only offered PO Box delivery, have the mail sent to your street address, they should put it in your box, albeit it may get a sticker telling you to inform sender of your correct address.  A lot of senders simply won't use a box address even if you have provided it, in my experience it's been mostly government agencies.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No this is for  the 'nextdoor'' app... to become a member of your neighbourhood "Nextdoor'' app..  you have to give a phone number or an address to prove you do actually live in the area.. they send a code on a  postcard to your home address  and or to your phone... with that code you activate your account...


Ooooooh .. now I see


----------



## John cycling (Jan 13, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Get a Google voice number. It’s free and you can send and receive text messages.



I got google voice for the free long distance and it also has texting.
The 2 factor authentication requirement is predatory, abusive and totally ridiculous.
In many cases like with crypto companies it's used to steal people's money, and they're getting away with it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I always opt-out. Sometimes I can only do that by clicking on "Remind me later", which is always in tiny print down at the bottom, so with those it's just a matter of time, I suppose.



Google won't let me opt out, and neither will  my favorite electronics web retailer.   My bank has been using security questions during log-in for years, which I'm fine with.  The two factor authentication process assumes that you'll be f-n hugging your cellphone, like some 14 yr. old.   I have to hunt mine down, it's usually in whatever room I'm _not._ 



Murrmurr said:


> I've seen articles arguing that the 2-auth system is fraught with security issues



I'll have to google it, I just have some gut feeling that the 2FA process is not the panacea that it's advertised to be.

Edit:  Oh yea, 2FA via text is really a bad idea... https://blog.sucuri.net/2020/01/why-2fa-sms-is-a-bad-idea.html


----------



## Knight (Jan 13, 2022)

All that because of not having a cell phone.  Maybe it's me but having a cell phone is the way to go since you can offset the cost by eliminating what a land line costs. Don't know of a land line where you can send & receive texts, receive voice mail, & call anywhere in the world for one basic cost. 

That is why we eliminated our land line & chose T-Mobile for $35.00 a month senior plan. Our land line was $17.00 a month so the reality is we get unlimited use & all the features I mentioned for $18.00 more. The peace of mind knowing that anywhere anytime we are away from home if an emergency should happen we have the ability to summon help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> No, I only have a land-line service.


I've received calls on my land line with codes for online passwords.  They call and a computer voice tells you the code and asks if you need it repeated.  I also get them on my smart phone, something you should have in case you need to make a call for an emergency and you're not home.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Internet use has become more complicated,  2 factor authentication is being forced down user's throats, no opting out.
> 
> I understand that 2FA is a necessity with everyone's data being compromised, but it's a pain-in-the-a**.
> 
> Encryption is a good measure, too bad corporations & government agencies didn't want to spend the effort to encrypt their databases.


I agree that it's a big pain and some require it, but I have proactively activated it for my bank, investment and credit card accounts because it means that it is less likely that someone will hack into my accounts and steal money or make false charges.  They would need my phone to do that.  

You're right that corporations don't take the necessary steps to protect their databases and there is nothing the government can do to intervene at this point.  We have to protect ourselves.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Knight said:


> All that because of not having a cell phone.  Maybe it's me but having a cell phone is the way to go since you can offset the cost by eliminating what a land line costs. Don't know of a land line where you can send & receive texts, receive voice mail, & call anywhere in the world for one basic cost.
> 
> That is why we eliminated our land line & chose T-Mobile for $35.00 a month senior plan. Our land line was $17.00 a month so the reality is we get unlimited use & all the features I mentioned for $18.00 more. The peace of mind knowing that anywhere anytime we are away from home if an emergency should happen we have the ability to summon help.


I totally agree.  I de-activated my office land line when I retired.  But, we have the AT&T package for internet, phone and DirecTV.  When I contacted them to disconnect our home land line I was advised that our price would actually go up.    We keep it connected but not plugged in due to the number of spam calls.  I don't even know our home phone number.  All of my communication is via my mobile phone.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2022)

The land line # in my apt. has been the same for 68! years.  Since it only costs $18. a month I keep it, in the vain hope someone/anyone from my past wants to contact me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The land line # in my apt. has been the same for 68! years.  Since it only costs $18. a month I keep it, in the vain hope someone/anyone from my past wants to contact me.


has your landline number not changed over the years due to differing area codes..as they have here ?... When I was a kid, our number only had 4 numbers.. this evolved into 5, then 6..etc.. until now we all have 11 numbers, so it wouldn't be possible for any of us here to have the same number from childhood...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2022)

When we moved here, we had 7 digits.  The first two were the first 2 letters of a word.  When it was changed to all numbers the letters were exchanged for their number values.  There is a three digit area code added decades ago, but the original 7 numbers are the same.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

Twenty states in the US have voted to give AT&T  the right to disconnect all  land  line service  ... Texas is one of them.
Reading   around the net that they will be obsolete by 2025  everywhere.


----------



## Knight (Jan 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The land line # in my apt. has been the same for 68! years.  Since it only costs $18. a month I keep it, in the vain hope someone/anyone from my past wants to contact me.


 I don't know your financial situation so I'm not going try to persuade you to change just going to reiterate why we changed.

The difference between your phone bill now and having a phone that can go anywhere is $17.00 a month. As I explained texts like our pharmacy uses to notify us is more convenient than the call answering machine we used to use with the land line. Call blocking feature has virtually eliminated spam calls. Once a phone number is blocked calls from that number don't happen. Moving on to calling anywhere in the world, no additional cost. Voice mail another nice feature, like if I'm 
out & driving I don't have to answer, when I stop I can play back the message. Emergencies can happen anywhere having a portable phone [cell phone] at hand gives peace of mind. Last is T-mobile arranged to have our land line converted to our cell phone line.  Since the cost of $35.00 a month for peace of mind was off set by not paying for a landline we have another cell phone that only our sons have the number for. Two cell phones for use with all the same features works for us.


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2022)

We keep our landline because that number was given out to so many places, especially medical.  We nearly got rid of it but for $13 it’s better safe than sorry.  In a way it saved a lot of aggravation a year ago when scammers used my husband’s cell number as the fake one they called from.  That went on for days.  He had to change numbers.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I tried to change my address, it asked for a verification code. That can only be sent by cell phone text or to a physical address (they don't accept post office boxes as a legit address) and I only get mail at the post office.


I don't know what you do www stuff on, but whenever they insist on sending me a verification code it goes to my email.
Maybe that would be an option for you.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 18, 2022)

There are places that for whatever reason the P.O. doesn't deliver too.
You need a PO box but in the above case,they don't charge for it.
I know this to be true because I lived in one such place and frankly thought it was a PITA!


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2022)

I finally got my NextDoor account back. I had to send them an email with an attachment of proof of residence like a utility bill. Of course, I blocked part of the number.

Now I'm seeing message notification alerts on Facebook, but when I open Messenger, there are no new messages. Also, I'm receiving friend requests from people I am already friends with.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> I finally got my NextDoor account back. I had to send them an email with an attachment of proof of residence like a utility bill. Of course, I blocked part of the number.
> 
> Now I'm seeing message notification alerts on Facebook, but when I open Messenger, there are no new messages. Also, I'm receiving friend requests from people I am already friends with.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I tried to change my address, it asked for a verification code. That can only be sent by cell phone text or to a physical address (they don't accept post office boxes as a legit address) and I only get mail at the post office.


Well, that sucks.     What a pain.  I hope you can find a work-around.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

That same thing happened when I tried to change the address of
someone I’d had a falling out with. They asked for verification!
The nerve some people have! It’s appalling, to me, at times!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 26, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> That same thing happened when I tried to change the address of
> someone I’d had a falling out with. They asked for verification!
> The nerve some people have! It’s appalling, to me, at times!


I was going to sign my husband up for that because he's the social one in our family; I often refer to him as our ambassador to the neighborhood. But he surprised me by declining, saying he's as connected with the neighborhood as he wants to be at the moment.

I suppose he does get a lot of interaction, walking the monster (I mean dog) several times daily and interacting with the neighbors doing the same.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I was going to sign my husband up for that because he's the social one in our family; I often refer to him as our ambassador to the neighborhood. But he surprised me by declining, saying he's as connected with the neighborhood as he wants to be at the moment.
> 
> I suppose he does get a lot of interaction, walking the monster (I mean dog) several times daily and interacting with the neighbors doing the same.


Tell him I said to keep off of my lawn and to also bring a bag with him the next time he’s walking the monster! Better make it a big bag too. The monster leaves some monstrous “presents”.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 26, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Tell him I said to keep off of my lawn and to also bring a bag with him the next time he’s walking the monster! Better make it a big bag too. The monster leaves some monstrous “presents”.


Perish the freaking thought!  My husband, none of us, actually, would be caught dead without a doggy bag (and a few spares)!  Don't even get me started on that subject; it makes me so angry.  _So _angry.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 8, 2022)

Remy said:


> Deb, I'd get a cell phone. As a single woman, you should have one. My service stops soon as I cancelled it (because my crappy little flip phone was becoming obsolete) and I'm going to go with Consumer Cellular. I rarely used my phone but for about 26 dollars a month, it's good peace of mind and came in handy a few times.


I would have to agree.  Whole system is switching to cell phones.  Our "landline" here, which does not receive texts, is not through the old electrical phone line.  It is actually a form of a cell phone.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 9, 2022)

I am pretty sure that I signed up for Next Door at one point.  That is that website for local towns, right?  If I recall, I did have a lot of problems with it.


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> That is that website for local towns, right?


Yes.


----------

